# What's up



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi...what's up


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> Hi...what's up


 To much here Chief, Work here work there everywhere a work work!!!

Im like a rag doll at the kids play centre getting pulled apart by customers.

Ah well, pays the bills I guess, And how are you anyway.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Ice,
Head down bum up for me, good to see you back.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Same ole chit!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

hey Ice, and all, 

hope all of you is in great health and shape.

been good here.


----------

